# Lake Milton Tuesday Nighters



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Y.S.U will be starting Tuesday Nighters for the second years on Lake Milton. They will be starting May 5 2015 and run through the end of August. Start time will still be at 5:30 and ending time will depend on sunset. New this year we will have them every Tuesday.We will be going out of point view ramp. $30 dollar entry with a $5 optional big side pot. Mike from Thursday nighters will be running the scale. There will be a $25 per boat membership fee. We are planning on having a championship one day 8 hour tournament in October, to be able too fish the championship you must fish 8 tournaments . 5 dollar of each entry will go toward that championship.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

How many boats did you guys average last year at these?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We had an 8 boat average, but we started it so late in the year. So we hoping to double that this year


----------

